# Toothbrush piston stop



## mad_mat222 (May 14, 2021)

Ever wondered how you can help the planet and own a chainsaw? Well folks recycle your toothbrush into a piston stop. Choose one with tuff plastic but not brittle. Choose the thickest part of the stem required. A little heat and shape it to suit. The below stop fits perfect into the ms180 plug hole.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 14, 2021)

Any piston stop of that type is prone to punching through the thin domes on a chainsaw piston. Rope is the preferred stop, set the piston so the exhaust port is just closed and just stuff it in the plug hole till it won't stuff any more. Distributes the load across the entire piston crown instead of right in the center at the thinnest point.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 14, 2021)

Handy to zero degree wheel.


----------

